# Here's one to tantalize your imagination.



## bikewhorder (Jan 15, 2013)

1946 barn fresh whizzer $1200...

http://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/3515404123.html


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 15, 2013)

I hate it when they don't include any information or pictures.


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2013)

I dont think it will sell to easily without more info.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> 1946 barn fresh whizzer $1200...
> 
> http://ventura.craigslist.org/bik/3515404123.html




Hey bw...here it is....


----------

